# New diesels?



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

bayoucity said:


> Great news ! Turbo diesel is the future as roundel is bringing us another new diesel model > http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=451007
> 
> Please keep this away from that "French Canadian" ! :bigpimp:


wow 0-60 in 4.8secs and 78mpg. amazing.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool but.... don't hold your breath!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Remarks from Jim O'Donnell at the Washington D.C. Auto Show this past week:


> ...Here's another area where we maintain ***8211; and perhaps even enhance the joy of a BMW while still improving efficiency. The BMW X5 enjoyed a 27 percent increase in sales in 2010. But, our X5 Advanced Diesel model sales were up 73 percent! Every one of these vehicles improved fuel efficiency on average more than twenty percent and provided better CO2 performance as well. In fact, nearly one in four X5s sold in 2010 were diesels. Sales of our 335d sedan were up 130 percent over 2009 and you'll see more BMW Advanced Diesel models from us in the future....


link

the question is which ones and when. Has anyone heard any specifics lately?


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bayoucity said:


> Anyone here has any opinion on E350 Bluetec?


I've test driven it twice and may get one if the 535d does not make it to NA by this Summer/Fall.

However the E350 BT is a totally different vehicle than the 335d or the 535d both of which far out performs the E.
My 335d drives like a rocket while the E is more stately and takes it's time to get up to speed.
But once it's up to highway cruising speed the 400 lb-ft torque makes overtaking a breeze.

IMO, the E is ideal for a more relaxed cruising on the highways and you will not likely toss it around like you can with the 335d.

Here is Canada it sells for slightly less than the E350 4Matic so it should sell very well since it out performs the E350 and has more torque than the E550 but the FE of a hybrid!

Back in June 2009 when the E was launched I put a $2,000.00 deposit for advanced order (without test driving) of the E350 BT with a promised delivery of Dec 2009.
But when the release date of the BT was delayed with no confirmation date I cancelled my order and bought my 2010 335d in Nov 2009. 
Now that I have tasted the awesome power + FE of the 335d it's harder to get back to the E350 BT! But like Snipe656 says the 335d is a bit too small while the E or the 535d is the more suitable size vehicle.

Cheers.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

d geek said:


> Remarks from Jim O'Donnell at the Washington D.C. Auto Show this past week:
> 
> link
> 
> the question is which ones and when. Has anyone heard any specifics lately?


my dealer isnt sure but he feels x3d and 535d having same engine. This same engine will also be available in future F30 335d and X5


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

bimmerdiesel said:


> my dealer isnt sure but he feels x3d and 535d having same engine. This same engine will also be available in future F30 335d and X5


Isn't there a FE target car manufacturers have to meet in 2015?
Does this article's requirements still hold?
New fuel economy standard will be 31.6 mpg 

It would make sense for BMW/M-B/Audi/VW to bring in the smaller Diesels with better FE and promote these so that the overall FE for their entire range may comply with the requirements?

The current Diesel is an overkill whereas the 320d or 520d would meet the requirements of most drivers as fuel prices sky rocket in the near future.


----------

